# Acne treatment



## BigTruck (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd like to know what you guys and gals use to combat acne due to juice. I never had an issue until recently and its not too bad but definitely something I'd like to at least try and get rid of or lesson. What do u use? washes, treatments etc. Thanks, big truck


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

Any food allergy may be amplified on cycle, or during PCT. Wheat, soy, dairy top the list for me. In fact I eliminated all the aforementioned foods from my diet, when I cheat I pay the price.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

I prefer to let Mrs. Vette apply this:  http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/neutrogena-acne-stress-control-3-in-1-hydrating-acne-treatment-lotion/ID=prod3156624-product


And this:  http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/clearasil-ultra-acne-medication-rapid-action-pads/ID=prod1362706-product

After my nightly pinning.....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 12, 2013)

Proactive. Works like a charm.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 12, 2013)

Wash your face with oatmeal in the morning,  palm s ok ne in your hand let it run under cold water intel its soft .


----------



## losieloos (Mar 12, 2013)

Palm sone in your hand*


----------



## losieloos (Mar 12, 2013)

Some* fucking phone.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 12, 2013)

Check your E2. I get acne when mine is too high or too low. This is going to sound crazy but it works for me; I use cheap dish washing soap and a loofah, sponge or a brush and scrub the hell out of the area (usually the back and I have to draft the little lady).

Lately I have been battling DHT related acne from a Mast blast that I cut bait on this week, partly because of the acne. This acne was a little different than my typical test/e2 acne. Instead of being on my back and shoulders, this manifested its self entirely to my chest. I scrubbed, used the Walgreens stuff Vette recommended and in the end nothing even made a dent in it. The bright spot (pun intended) was that the acne was very small, almost rash like and was confined to my chest. I thank God that I have yet to battle facial acne.

Good luck brother, the shit sucks! Please let us know if you find a treatment that works


----------



## J-dub (Mar 12, 2013)

deodorant stone will kill the acne causing bacteria on the skin that is magnified when on gear. I've never seen anyone it doesn't work on, it's super cheap and lasts a long time.  Dissolve the stone in a squirt bottle and spritz yourself after each shower, won't dry you out at all and is super safe.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 12, 2013)

THE REGIMEN (actually what it is called)

http://www.acne.org/


Use a gentle cleanser like Purpose soap (morning and night) and 2.5% benzoyl peroxide, coat face or areas each night.  When I say coat I mean coat, do not just spot treat. Comes in bulk size and is cheap.  Nothing works better.  Also, follow the directions on the site above.


----------



## J-dub (Mar 12, 2013)

you guys really don't need any of these acne treatments/chemicals if you are only getting acne when you cycle


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2013)

Decitin..is for baby rash but works great


----------



## HH (Mar 13, 2013)

grind brought up an important facortor that could be in play,which is your E2. I would probably try some Tretinoin aka Retin-A,and see how that works for you. I use to suffer with Acne a few years back,and tried everything under the sun. The only thing that worked for me was Accutane,which took several treatments,to give you an idea of how bad my acne was. Now days I break out every now and then,but you could never tell I suffered from acne. Give the Retin-A a try along with some Cetaphil-you can get it at Walmart for peanuts. PM if you have anymore questions regarding Acne,accutane,or simple over the counter treatments.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 13, 2013)

J-dub said:


> you guys really don't need any of these acne treatments/chemicals if you are only getting acne when you cycle



Unless of course you don't like the adolescent teen look while on cycle... :-0


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

Vit B5, 2-10gs ED.  you will have to keep on taking more and more of it but it will clear you up.  once you get to 8/9/10gs its annoying to take so that you give it a break.  other wise, stay of top of things, get bloodwork done to give things a look see and make sure they are all in check.

i get by with face wash, those pad things you wipe your face with and B5 every now and than


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 13, 2013)

Take your sink. Clean it out. Then fill it with Hot/Warmer water. Dunk your face a few times to let your pores open up and the water remove them dirt. After dunking 2-3 times. Then drain the water and fill it with cold. Dunk your head 2-3 times this will close your pores. This is very effective in combating acne.


----------



## J-dub (Mar 13, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Unless of course you don't like the adolescent teen look while on cycle... :-0



I was referring to using deodorant stone


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 13, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Check your E2. I get acne when mine is too high or too low. This is going to sound crazy but it works for me; I use cheap dish washing soap and a loofah, sponge or a brush and scrub the hell out of the area (usually the back and I have to draft the little lady).
> 
> Lately I have been battling DHT related acne from a Mast blast that I cut bait on this week, partly because of the acne. This acne was a little different than my typical test/e2 acne. Instead of being on my back and shoulders, this manifested its self entirely to my chest. I scrubbed, used the Walgreens stuff Vette recommended and in the end nothing even made a dent in it. The bright spot (pun intended) was that the acne was very small, almost rash like and was confined to my chest. I thank God that I have yet to battle facial acne.
> 
> Good luck brother, the shit sucks! Please let us know if you find a treatment that works



I def have to get my blood tested before I come off this blast and start my cruise which is very soon. Probably next week but might run one week longer. I said I was going to do it half way through and never got around to it. Slacking lol!! I get one or two monster pimps on my chest and back each day. These are like I've never gotten they're huge and it started at about week 6 or 7 of cycle. I appreciate the advice and will try the dish soap later today and will have to draft my lil gal to join me as well lmao. She's nutzzzz always wants to pop em I have to beat her off with a broom lolol jk. Thanks 
Big truck


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips and advice. Hopefully one of them works for me. I'll let you all know what worked and keep you posted.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been using the Stridex acne pads at night and in the morning. I started to get them on the side of my nose, where the cheek meets the nose, small, but those fuckers were coming everyday!! after a couple days of these pads it has stopped altogether.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 15, 2013)

try using diaper rash cream.  Sounds nuts but it works somewhat.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 15, 2013)

It was like a month after cycle I broke out on my shoulders and chest. But it's weird because it happen so fast, I have it some time to go away and hasn't a month later. So tuesday I start doing work and popping them and it was all hardened puss or what ever.  Today looks like they were never there. 

Hopefully it doesn't come back because its bad enough I have to maintain blackhead control on my face.  Add back shoulders and chest and ill be on the bathroom for hours.


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 16, 2013)

In ordered the shit vette recommended and have been taking cycle assist it seems to be helping a little.


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 17, 2013)

The clearasil pads and clean and clear dual action lotion I got seem to be helping already. The first few days all my pimples came to a head and haven't gotten any new pimps yet. . Wifey helps me out with the back at night. So happy this seems to be working, but ill really know after a week or so.


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd like to add that I got bloods taken and estrogen was 59 so I doubled up on adex for a total of 2 mlg a day for a week and now back to 1 mlg eod and back and chest have  cleared up great! Going to get more bloods done soon to check on it.


----------

